

How do i get more users to http://www.LiveWorldCupChat.com - deancognation
http://www.LiveWorldCupChat.com
How can I get more users to my http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.LiveWorldCupChat.com website?<p>We&#x27;ve spent about 6 months on and off building functionality and building up twitter&#x2F;facebook feeds but it seems cant catch &quot;lightning in a bottle&quot;.<p>Apart from pay-to-play on social media am I missing something about whats needed to build a live fan chat application?
======
eamonncarey
Promoted tweets by location, targeted to people talking about specific games.
FB ads, Adwords - targeted to places that people talk about games. Go on
Twitter and football forums and tell people why they should use it. Be
friendly. Talk to any local or tech media folks you know and see if they can
help you promote it.

Getting people to the site won't be your biggest issue. Getting people to sign
up and take part once they're there will be. There's no real call to action on
the site. It's not particularly visually appealing. Could you recruit some
friends/family to generate some activity and some buzz? Right now, there only
appears to be one person posting. It needs to look busier than that for people
to decide to go there rather than Twitter, IRC or wherever else they are
chatting about whatever game is ongoing at that time.

~~~
deancognation
agree with you about traffic, once you get a few people in the chats it works
great, especially on the
[http://www.LiveBaseballChat.com](http://www.LiveBaseballChat.com) pages.
People tend to stay the entire game etc.....but getting them there seems to be
the issue.

~~~
eamonncarey
maybe remove the requirement to be registered before seeing the chats? I just
clicked in to see the France/Honduras chat, but I can't see any activity. I'm
much more likely to sign up and participate if I think I'm signing up for
something that's more active.

~~~
deancognation
and that brings us to the crux of the issue...... there was no one chatting in
there.

we've built a great app, with gamification elements (eg check out the badges
on my user profile
[http://www.LiveWorldCupChat.com/Dean.Collins](http://www.LiveWorldCupChat.com/Dean.Collins)
), we have the ability to email friends, send out facebook and twitter links
etc.....and no one is using it......

We've had over 5,000 people sign up for the various
[http://www.LiveFanChat.com](http://www.LiveFanChat.com) sites but just unsure
how to get it to progress.

~~~
deancognation
eg check out these logs of hits in the first 20 mins of the USA v Ghana
game......but not a single new user

(18:00) lccbot: An anonymous user from
pool-96-239-94-23.nycmny.fios.verizon.net has joined room 24959 where there
are 5 or less logged in users. (18:03) lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the
landing page from host: 199.27.131.2 (18:03) lccbot: A new visitor has just
hit the landing page from host: 199.27.131.2 (18:04) lccbot: A new visitor has
just hit the landing page from host: 67.220.148.245 (18:04) lccbot: A new
visitor has just hit the landing page from host: 67.220.148.245 (18:07)
lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the landing page from host:
h216.hlfs.bf1.yahoo.com (18:08) lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the landing
page from host: 61.135.190.102 (18:08) lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the
landing page from host: 50-193-26-28-static.hfc.comcastbusiness.net (18:08)
lccbot: An anonymous user from 50-193-26-28-static.hfc.comcastbusiness.net has
joined room 24959 where there are 5 or less logged in users. (18:08) lccbot: A
new visitor has just hit the landing page from host:
c-50-174-130-157.hsd1.ca.comcast.net (18:08) lccbot: An anonymous user from
c-50-174-130-157.hsd1.ca.comcast.net has joined room 24959 where there are 5
or less logged in users. (18:11) lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the
landing page from host: cpe-098-024-050-168.carolina.res.rr.com (18:11)
lccbot: An anonymous user from cpe-098-024-050-168.carolina.res.rr.com has
joined room 24959 where there are 5 or less logged in users. (18:15) lccbot: A
new visitor has just hit the landing page from host: 173.252.100.113 (18:15)
lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the landing page from host: 66.220.158.115
(18:16) lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the landing page from host:
168.161.204.15 (18:16) lccbot: An anonymous user from 168.161.204.15 has
joined room 24959 where there are 5 or less logged in users. (18:18) lccbot: A
new visitor has just hit the landing page from host:
cpe-66-108-53-102.nyc.res.rr.com (18:19) lccbot: An anonymous user from
cpe-66-108-53-102.nyc.res.rr.com has joined room 24959 where there are 5 or
less logged in users. (18:21) lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the landing
page from host: 162.210.161.38 (18:21) lccbot: An anonymous user from
162.210.161.38 has joined room 24959 where there are 5 or less logged in
users. (18:21) lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the landing page from host:
66.220.158.116 (18:22) lccbot: A new visitor has just hit the landing page
from host: 209.133.77.166

------
kaltsturm
How about advertising on adwords or fb?

~~~
deancognation
really trying to find ideas apart from pay to play social media

